# new growth at crown of plant



## Dung Lung (Mar 9, 2019)

gentlemen
what would you do with such a plant:
a new growth(appears rather healthy) at the crown instead of a spike!

or just leave it as it is(in which case, would it flower?)?


----------



## troy (Mar 9, 2019)

I had one of those dark purple / black maudie hybrids that kept doing that, I gave it away, but that was just my experience


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 9, 2019)

See if it sends out roots. Spray with a root stimulator. If roots grow; then separate from the mother plant.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 9, 2019)

more light?


----------



## Dung Lung (Mar 10, 2019)

thx Greenpaph
i m rather curious. i choose to see what is going to happen, hoping it could flower, of course.


----------



## Dung Lung (Mar 10, 2019)

with new roots like this
above the compost, i would cut and pot it


----------



## xiphius (Mar 11, 2019)

I had one do this once, but in my case it was because it got cut off from the light for too long. I cut it off when it formed roots and repotted it. It grew fine after that. I think it was stretching out trying to get back to what it wanted. However, as yours are seated among other plants, I am guessing that everyone is getting enough light.


----------



## Dung Lung (Mar 11, 2019)

might be root rot! who knows!!


----------

